
Hacker News Enhancement Suite - shawndumas
http://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm
======
vhf
Really nice, but where do I find upvote links on frontpage ? I don't see any
greyarrow, am I missing something ?

~~~
prawks
Looks like you have to go into the comments. A feature request is needed, me
thinks.

------
Zaheer
This is probably just nitpicky but on Mac's the default scroll bar is only
shown when scrolling and it covers the profile information in top right.
Shifting it to the left a tad bit would make it a bit cleaner. Otherwise looks
good!

------
erichocean
Could you add the ability to hide/ignore particular users, and the threads
they spawn?

------
sukuriant
Is there a Firefox version?

------
kmfrk
It's great, except that there should be a `max-width` property so widescreen
users don't get cross-eyed.

Maybe you could add some of the example screenshots to the README? Screenshots
in READMEs are the bee's knees. Not to sound like Dr Seuss.

------
cpher
I'm curious to know how many users read HN via the website vs. RSS.
Personally, I use RSS through GoogleReader. Are you guys finding the
experience better through this extension?

~~~
etcet
My entry point to hacker news is actually on hckrnews.com and I took a few
design pointers from that site when I made this. I very rarely actually see
the front page but this extension improves the comments and other pages as
well.

------
obituary_latte
Collapsable comments! Joy!

Also, thanks for putting it on the hub[1] for forkage. I look forward to
twiddling.

[1]<https://github.com/etcet/HNES>

------
etcet
Hey everyone, original author here. Thanks for the feature requests and issues
on GitHub. I'm away from my dev box for a few days but I'll see to them soon.

------
lanstein
Since you have keyboard controls, what would you think of having enter take
you to the item, and shift-enter open it in a new tab?

------
jlgreco
Very nicely done. Any chance of getting the user-tagging feature that RES has?

------
Charles__L
This is great! I've been hoping for something like this for a while.

------
prawks
Glad you posted this, it's a very nice tool.

------
pspeter3
This is pretty gorgeous.

